# oil - temperature gauge does not move.



## blitz (Dec 15, 2009)

hello everybody,

i only got my 2001 225bhp quattro a cuople of weeks ago but now the temerature gauge has stopped working, the car does warm up tho and has been running superbly and also now the engine management system light has come on...! Please could somebody help me or tell me what maybe wrong with it and prices etc???

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Blitz, Welcome to the TTF. Could be just a temperature sensor failure or dashpod prob. Use this link below to see what water temperature is & let us know...http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=e ... U6aiySTHpU
No oil temp on TT, that is water temperature.
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## blitz (Dec 15, 2009)

hi thanks for the welcome everybody!! 

i checked the water temp gage using the link you gave me and it was on 90. also now the petrol gauge has stopped working?? is this the dreaded dashpod fault or could it be something else?? and if so do audi sort it FOC as when ive been looking through the forum some ppl have paid and some have got it free even if the car was registed in 2000.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Blitz, Sounds like it could be the dashpod, Don't think you have much chance of FOC replacement unless your TT has a Full Audi service history, even then it seems to depends on the dealer. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## blitz (Dec 15, 2009)

hi, thanks for getting back to me, well both gauges work now but the engine management light is still on [smiley=bigcry.gif] !! iv booked it in with audi tomorrow ill let you know how it goes....hopefully ill be able to get the FOC dashpod as my friend has had the same problem with his 2001 TT with no service history and they done it for free hopefully they will do the same for me. wish me luck!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Blitz, Your friend was lucky then, how long ago was his dashpod replaced. I'd go to the same dealer then.
Hoggy.


----------



## blitz (Dec 15, 2009)

it was early this year like june, i was quite surprised considering what i have found out on the forum and watchdog stuff, but ill give it a go..... :? ? he had the problem with the battery dying and temp gauge flacuating, but mine just the temp gauge and petrol, the it sorts itself ive seen on youtube many tt's where the whole dash is flickering! i thought it was a standard thing for them to fix the fault now?

ive only had it two weeks gutted :x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Blizt, I had the flicking needles when cold, on mine, but during the 3 years warranty & they just did a software update.They never replaced anything & now 8 years old & never played up again.
Hoggy,


----------



## blitz (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for all your help mate your a legend ill let you know how i get on tomorrow.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## blitz (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for everybody help!

have now been told by audi its the dashpod and will have to pay in excess of £700 AS MY AUDI SERVICE HISTORY ONLY LASTS TILL 2005.

Is there anything else i can do?? please help seems so unfair. i have spoken to and emailed audi uk also but havent got a reply as yet. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

